# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  حداقل زمان تعویق کنکور

## soroushs

برای افرادی  که خوندن مهم نیست* ولی من تازه شروع کردم برام خیلی مهم هست* 
میخوام بدونم حتما از 3و4 مرداد به اون ور تر هست یا نه؟
با بعدش کاری ندارم
کنکور حتما تو مرداد هست ؟حتی 2 مرداد مثلا
خواهش میکنم جواب بدین حیاتی

----------


## reza2018

سلام،بله کنکور در مرداد خواهد بود.
رسما چیزی اعلام نشده ولی اونطور که از مصاحبه ها میشه برداشت کرد قبل از مرداد نخواهد بود.

----------


## soroushs

> سلام،بله کنکور در مرداد خواهد بود.
> رسما چیزی اعلام نشده ولی اونطور که از مصاحبه ها میشه برداشت کرد قبل از مرداد نخواهد بود.


نمیشه صد در صد گفت؟ 
کلافه شدم

----------


## soroushs

صد در صد از اینکه تو مرداد هست نه زمان دقیق تو مرداد

----------


## Lhm

ببین هیچکدوم از ما نمیدونیم دقیقا کیه فعلا میگن بین کنکور و نهایی 20 روز فاصله هستش که حتی اینم سنجش بصورت یه اطلاعیه نداده بیرون
 میگن احتمالا 3 مرداد برگزار میشه که دوتا کنکور دیگه هم اونروز هستش حتی به نظر من ممکنه وسط هفته کنکور بگیرن
شما اگه دنبال یه انگیزه هستین کنکور هفته اول مرداد درنظر بگیرید که اونم 100% نیست

----------


## B.R

هنوز مشخص نیست 
ولی مردادبودنش صددرصدیه 
ولی خو شما تازه ک شروع کردی بنظرم فکرتو ازاین بحثا دور کن 
چون مضره برات و ب حاشیه کشیده میشی 
منم خودم تازه شروع کردم ولی ب این بحثا فک نکن دقیقه های اخره چیزی واسه از دست دادن نداریم دیگ 
بخوابیم ب این موضوعاتم فک کنیم ک دیگ هیچی 
فقط باید بخونیم و بخونیم
بنظر من ۲و ۳ مرداده
من خودم پارسال دلمو ب تعویق خوش کردم ولی هیچی نشد ک نشد و منم هیچی نخوندم 
بنطر من برنامتو بچین تا اخر تیر بعد اون اگ بیفته ۲ و ۳ مرداد ک تو برنامتو تموم کردی وقت کمیم نیست ۸۰ روزه
اگرم بیفته تاریخای دیگ ک چ بهتره دوباره مرور میکنی و تست بیشتر
موفق باشی

----------


## Lhm

> صد در صد از اینکه تو مرداد هست نه زمان دقیق تو مرداد


قبلا کنکور وسط امتحانات نهایی هم برگزار کردن پس نمیشه هیچی 100% گفت

----------


## soroushs

> ببین هیچکدوم از ما نمیدونیم دقیقا کیه فعلا میگن بین کنکور و نهایی 20 روز فاصله هستش که حتی اینم سنجش بصورت یه اطلاعیه نداده بیرون
>  میگن احتمالا 3 مرداد برگزار میشه که دوتا کنکور دیگه هم اونروز هستش حتی به نظر من ممکنه وسط هفته کنکور بگیرن
> شما اگه دنبال یه انگیزه هستین کنکور هفته اول مرداد درنظر بگیرید که اونم 100% نیست


منظورت از اینکه صد درصد نیست اینکه ممکنه زودتر باشه یا دیرتر؟

----------


## soroushs

> قبلا کنکور وسط امتحانات نهایی هم برگزار کردن پس نمیشه هیچی 100% گفت


کی؟

----------


## reza2018

> نمیشه صد در صد گفت؟ 
> کلافه شدم


صد در صد نه،ولی میشه گفت 99 درصد در مرداد هست

----------


## soroushs

> هنوز مشخص نیست 
> ولی مردادبودنش صددرصدیه 
> ولی خو شما تازه ک شروع کردی بنظرم فکرتو ازاین بحثا دور کن 
> چون مضره برات و ب حاشیه کشیده میشی 
> منم خودم تازه شروع کردم ولی ب این بحثا فک نکن دقیقه های اخره چیزی واسه از دست دادن نداریم دیگ 
> بخوابیم ب این موضوعاتم فک کنیم ک دیگ هیچی 
> فقط باید بخونیم و بخونیم
> بنظر من ۲و ۳ مرداده
> من خودم پارسال دلمو ب تعویق خوش کردم ولی هیچی نشد ک نشد و منم هیچی نخوندم 
> ...


همون تا اخر تیر رو میخوام در نظر بگیرم بیشتر نه ولی میترسم نباشه 
شما تازه شروع کردی میدونی الان دیگه وقت نمیشه مجدد برنامه ریزی کرد اگه کمتر از اخر تیر باشه همه چیز به هم می ریزه
از یه طرف قلمچی تا 27 تیر آزمون گذاشته
از یه طرف دیگه خود وزیر گفته 17 خرداد نهایی هست
ولی  یه پیجی گفت قطعی نیست این ها و کلی حرف دیگه که دقیق حرفش مشخص نبود
منم نمیدونم قطعی نبودن منظورش اینکه قلمچی شانسی گذاشته یا نهایی زودتر میشه و کنکور سرجاش هست یا منظورش این بود بیشتر از این تعویق داره؟

----------


## Lhm

> منظورت از اینکه صد درصد نیست اینکه ممکنه زودتر باشه یا دیرتر؟


همه چیز به ستاد کرونا بستگی داره  که اجازه برگزاری بدن یا نه امکان داره همه چیز خوب پیش بره و زودتر برگزار کنن یا اینکه مثل شهر ما که وضیعت خوب نیست این بیماری ادامه داشته باشه یهو تعویق بیشترم بشه

----------


## soroushs

> همه چیز به ستاد کرونا بستگی داره  که اجازه برگزاری بدن یا نه امکان داره همه چیز خوب پیش بره و زودتر برگزار کنن یا اینکه مثل شهر ما که وضیعت خوب نیست این بیماری ادامه داشته باشه یهو تعویق بیشترم بشه


ای خدا 
 :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Lhm

> ای خدا


بجای اینکه واسه چیزی که معلوم نیست استرس داشته باشی برو درستو با ارامش بخون حداقل میدونی 13 تیر کنکور نیست

----------


## ifmvi

*هیچکس نمی‌دونه 
درگیرش نباشید ، اگر میخواید طبق تاریخ کنکور برنامه تون رو بچینید در بدترین حالتش در نظر بگیرید که ضرر نکنید .*

----------


## Amin4636

سلام 
واقعا نمیدونم چی جواب بدم چون این تاپیکا همش حاشیس و ۱۰۰% برای فرد کنکوری مضره.
تا وقتی که ۱۰۰% زمان کنکور معلوم نشه تو شروع نمیکنی؟(والا بهونس) 
تو زمان کنکور رو بگیر دهه اول مرداد و طبق این تاریخ یه هدفگذاری انجام بده( برنامه ریزی نه هدفگذاری) هدفگذاری چیه؟ مثلا برای خودت مشخص‌ کن که ماه آینده تقریبا چه درسایی رو خوندی و به همین ترتیب تا دهه اول مرداد همچین هدفگذاری برای خودت مشخص کن

----------


## CounterStrike

همه چيز به کرونا بستگي داره و شرايط کرونا کاملا نامشخصه. اينطور که به نظر ميرسه به اين زودي ها اوضاع از حالت بحراني خارج نخواهد شد.

----------


## soroushs

> *هیچکس نمی‌دونه 
> درگیرش نباشید ، اگر میخواید طبق تاریخ کنکور برنامه تون رو بچینید در بدترین حالتش در نظر بگیرید که ضرر نکنید .*


طبق 13 تیر باشه اصلا نمیشه برنامه بریزم وقت خیلی کم هست

----------


## soroushs

> همه چيز به کرونا بستگي داره و شرايط کرونا کاملا نامشخصه. اينطور که به نظر ميرسه به اين زودي ها اوضاع از حالت بحراني خارج نخواهد شد.


با بیشترش کاری ندارم مشکل من کمتر بودن از مرداد ماه هست

----------


## soroushs

> بجای اینکه واسه چیزی که معلوم نیست استرس داشته باشی برو درستو با ارامش بخون حداقل میدونی 13 تیر کنکور نیست


تو پیام قبلی گفتی شاید بین امتحان نهایی برگذار کنند یا شاید زودتر باشه بعد میگی استرس نداشته باش
الان میگی 13 تیر نیست
همین هست که تاپیک زدم چون بدونم رفته مرداد یا نه حتی سه و چهار  مرداد

----------


## God_of_war

کنکور فک کن همون تیر ماه هس اینطوری با فشار و ساعت بالا درس میخونی و نتیجه میگیری اگه فک کنی کنکور مرداد هس شل میگیری و هیچی نمیخونی این حاصل تجربس هر چی فک کنی وقت زیاد داری بدن و مغز تنبل تر میشن .

----------


## Lhm

> تو پیام قبلی گفتی شاید بین امتحان نهایی برگذار کنند یا شاید زودتر باشه بعد میگی استرس نداشته باش
> الان میگی 13 تیر نیست
> همین هست که تاپیک زدم چون بدونم رفته مرداد یا نه حتی سه و چهار  مرداد


ببین من گفتم قبلا اینکارو انجام دادن مثلا توی دهه 70 اینا 
بعدم گفتم شاید زودتر ولی زودتر از تاریخ اصلی خود کنکور که نمیگیرن
منم مثل تو نمیدونم کی برگزار میشه 
 تو میتونستی بجای این استرس بی فایده که یه مدته باهاته درسات بیشتر جلو ببری
از فردام شروع کنی قبل کنکور حداقل مباحث مهم یبار خوندی 
با منتظر بودن برای تاریخ قطعیه کنکور بیشتر ازین وقت محدودتو هدر نده
موفق باشی

----------


## CounterStrike

> با بیشترش کاری ندارم مشکل من کمتر بودن از مرداد ماه هست


اگر شرايط کشور روبه بهبودي بود مي گفتم قبل از مرداد ولي چون شرايط در حال بهتر شدن نيست ميگم مرداد.

----------


## soroushs

> کنکور فک کن همون تیر ماه هس اینطوری با فشار و ساعت بالا درس میخونی و نتیجه میگیری اگه فک کنی کنکور مرداد هس شل میگیری و هیچی نمیخونی این حاصل تجربس هر چی فک کنی وقت زیاد داری بدن و مغز تنبل تر میشن .


13 تیر باشه با شرایطی که من دارم اصلا وقت نیست
3 و 4 مرداد باشه برای اون با فشار و ساعت بالا باز یکم امید است

----------


## zansia

ببین تنها حرفی که عوض نکردن این بوده که بین امتحان نهایی و کنکور ۲۰ روز فاصله خواهد بود
از اونجایی که امتحان نهایی نیمه تیر تموم میشه بیست روز بعدش میشه ۴ مرداد ماه
پس کنکور به احتمال خیلی زیاد ۳ و ۴ مرداد خواهد بود لی همونطور که دوستان هم گفتن چون شرایط خاص هست ممکنه وسط هفته باشه پس بنظرم شما اخرین روزتو بذار ۳۱ تیر
به نظر من احتمال ۹۹ درصد تو مرداد و همون هفته اولشه و احتمال تو تیر بودنش خیلی خیلی کمه

----------


## Aryan-

> برای افرادی  که خوندن مهم نیست* ولی من تازه شروع کردم برام خیلی مهم هست* 
> میخوام بدونم حتما از 3و4 مرداد به اون ور تر هست یا نه؟
> با بعدش کاری ندارم
> کنکور حتما تو مرداد هست ؟حتی 2 مرداد مثلا
> خواهش میکنم جواب بدین حیاتی


سلام و عرض ادب

دوست گرامی، هنوز هیچ اعلامیه رسمی داده نشده ولی سازمان سنجش اعلام آمادگی لازم برای برگزاری کنکور در موعد مقرر رو به آموزش و پرورش داده، بحث کلی هم تاریخ پایان امتحانات نهایی هست که هرموقع پایان یافت بین 14 تا 20 روز بعد کنکور خواهد بود.

تا زمانی که سایت سازمان سنجش اعلامیه ای نده، هر نوع اظهار نظری تنها شایعه پراکنی هست.

با این حال حدس من برگزاری کنکور در نیمه اول مرداد ماه خواهد بود.

موفق باشید.

----------


## Dentist_jane

عجب جایی تگ شدم!!!
کنکور در بهترین حالت و سریع ترین حالت 2،3 مرداده
حالا آموزش و پرورش برنامه نهایی داده از 17 خرداد
اگه تو همین تاریخ برگزار بشه کنکور 2،3 مرداد خواهد بود
اما نزدیکای 17 خرداد وضعیت بهتر نشد یا بدتر شد ستاد کرونا اجازه نمیده امتحانات برگزار بشه در نتیجه میفته عقب که پشت سر اون کنکور هم میفته عقب
یهو دیدی امتحانات برگزار شد اما وسط امتحانات کرونا اوج گرفت بازم امتحانات کنسل میشه و میفته عقب
یا اینکه امتحانات کامل برگزار شد نزدیک کنکور کرونا اوج گرفت
اون وقت بازم تعویق خواهیم داشت
کلا هیچی مشخص نیست
اما صد در صد زود تر از 2،3 مرداد نخواهد بود

----------


## f.a.l

سلام مثل اینکه سازمان سنجش گفته کنکور تجربی افتاده ۳۱ مرداد

----------


## Dr.ali

> برای افرادی  که خوندن مهم نیست* ولی من تازه شروع کردم برام خیلی مهم هست* 
> میخوام بدونم حتما از 3و4 مرداد به اون ور تر هست یا نه؟
> با بعدش کاری ندارم
> کنکور حتما تو مرداد هست ؟حتی 2 مرداد مثلا
> خواهش میکنم جواب بدین حیاتی


داداش معلومع اصن هم برات مهمم نیست

----------

